# Software Build v10.2 2020.8.1.1 fd1e27c66 (2020-03-11)



## Apl199 (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks like 2020.8.1.1 now out


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Detected on one Model X on Teslsa Fi.


----------



## NaranKPatel (Mar 8, 2020)

Won't install on my Model S P85D, tried a few times, giving up for now.


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

Downloaded ok. No difference that I can see. Model 3 LR AWD.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Are you sure? According to teslafi it's very clearly only going to S and X's. Although teslafi is only a small percentage of the total cars. Did you get 8.1, or 8.1.1?


----------



## Les236 (Mar 19, 2020)

Installed last night on my Feb 2018 model X. Did have some improvement in autopilot I think. Prior to this update my car would wobble side to side between the lines. Seemed very stable today although it was raining and only got to try it 3-4 minutes at a time. Hopefully more testing tomorrow on dry roads.


----------

